# Help identifying an old Anheuser Busch bottle



## ShowMeStateBottles (Jul 12, 2008)

I saw an old bottle today and the guy told me it was a 1900 beer bottle by Anheuser Busch.  The bottle was aqua with an applied top. The only markings on the bottle were an AB 333 on the base.  The AB looked like one stamp with the AB kind of running together.

 Is this an old Anheuser Busch Bottle? 

 Thanks, Chuck.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jul 13, 2008)

hi chuck,  the AB mark is the american bottling co. 1905-1929.   according to "glass factory marks on bottles" site.  i relied on this site a lot when i 1st started collecting.  interesting information there about the confusion with anheuser bush.     rhona


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks a lot, I was thinking about going back and buying the bottle for my collection because I thought it might have been a pre prohibition beer bottle.

 Thanks again!

 Chuck,


----------



## beaudop2 (Jul 18, 2010)

I am new to this site and I also have a bottle with a white porclean stopper that has the markings AB then under that there is L2. Could anyone give me any info on this item. Thanks Paul


----------



## epackage (Jul 18, 2010)

Pic's would be a great help beaudop....Jim...Welcome to the site...are the marks on the stopper or the bottle?


----------



## beaudop2 (Jul 19, 2010)

The markings are on the bottom of the bottle. The A & B are attached and the L2 are under them with a space in between them.


----------



## deacon_frost (Jul 19, 2010)

hey sho me glad to see somebody from missouri here.where ya from? im from boonville about 25 miles from columbia


----------



## rockbot (Jul 21, 2010)

I believe the AB bottles are tooled tops. I've never seen one with an applied top. They are very common bottles so don't pay to much for one.

 Aloha, Rocky


----------

